# Please Please guide me! Clueless!



## Chloe36 (Feb 6, 2015)

Brand new here and just need some advice on what I'm dealing with.

In April I was taken to the hospital with a hemoglobin of 7.6 and required an immediate blood transfusion. It took some medical procedures, pills and work to overcome the critical anemia but I was finally in healthy iron ranges by December. Two months after the transfusion (June) my tsh was a 3.24. Around the same time I was diagnosed with celiac. This was caught early, unrelated to the anemia and does not come with GI symptoms for me (yet). I live on a gluten free diet and have had all the antibodies come back clear 6 months later. Meaning I'm following the gluten free diet to success but I'm a forever celiac. At this point it is decided to look further into my tsh...just in case.

My family doctor last week ran my labs. My tsh was 3.17 (old lab ranges of 0.5-5.0)

My t 3 uptake was a 24 (range 24-39)

My free t 4 was a 1.25 (range 0.77-1.80)

Nothing else was ran.

I haven't been myself since the transfusion however on the outside I look super healthy. Whole food eater, fitness instructor and energetic. Still I'm not the same person I was before the transfusion. I worry about Hashi because of the celiac or some basic subclinical hypo.

So my question is...do you see red flags here? Guessing on what it could be? Do you suggest ?further testing from my doctor?

Super appreciate any insight or help you can give me. I'm so clueless and scared.


----------



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

I noticed they didn't run an antibody test. I came back "normal" except for the TPO Ab test where I was way out of range. This means autoimmune thyroid issues. I would get more blood work done. Especially since you have food intolerances, I wouldn't be surprised if your antibody levels are off. Good luck!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> My family doctor last week ran my labs. My tsh was 3.17 (old lab ranges of 0.5-5.0)
> 
> My t 3 uptake was a 24 (range 24-39)
> 
> ...


You say you are energetic, yet your TSH is that of someone with low thyroid. With your T3 uptake being low that is another signal. FT-4 is below 3/4 range which is what we shoot for on this forum.

TPO antibodies,

Thyroglobulin antibodies

retest FT-4 and add FT-3



> Still I'm not the same person I was before the transfusion.


Can you elaborate?

What did they determine the cause of your anemia?


----------



## Chloe36 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for your insight! I asked and received more blood work:

Free thryoxine index- 1.8 (1.2-4.9)

T4 , free (direct)- 1.23 (0.82-1.77)

Thyroxine (T4) - 7.5 (4.5-12.0)

I can see that from 2012 (from my patient portal) that my TSH has raised a whole point. I was 2.2 then 2.6 and now the 3.17

I also was told over the phone my antibodies are in the normal range. However I have been reading that a gluten free diet (which I have had for over 9 months) could confuse those antibodies. I haven't seen the numbers myself yet.

In terms of the blood transfusion and feelings after, I just don't feel as strong as I used too. It may be mental.

I do see my doctor tomorrow morning to discuss. I know she thinks I'm okay though. I hope I am. I just want to me on top of things moving forward.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> In terms of the blood transfusion and feelings after, I just don't feel as strong as I used too. It may be mental.


Why did you have a blood transfusion?


----------



## Chloe36 (Feb 6, 2015)

Sorry I missed that question! I appreciate you taking the time to help me.

The anemia was caused from really heavy periods. Which may not have actually been super heavy at time but they were often. Shorter cycles so my body never had a chance to replenish. It would have happen sooner but I was pregnant or breastfeeding for long periods of time.

The celiac was just a random test that I asked for because I couldn't believe that my periods could cause that much of a blood loss. But it did. My biopsy of my intestines put me at a marsh scale of 1. Meaning celiac was confirmed but my intestines would still absorb iron. So the anemia was period based. I had an ablation to end the intense periods and my levels shot up to healthy ranges within 6 months.

I know heavy periods and wonky cycles can be a hypo sign. But I've had those forever it seems.


----------

